# Rendre un iPod Touch 4G pour un 5 ?



## Djipsy5 (12 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, je viens de voir mon coeur tomber ! je viens juste de me payer l'iPod touch 4G et a peine reçu, je vois qu'Apple a initié le 5 avec un Processeur qui ferait mes fantasmes et 4 pouces et plus de RAM ! 
Donc pour résumé mon état, je suis dégouter par ce méchant coup de la part de Apple ! Et n'y a t'il pas de solution pour l'échanger contre un 5 avec une somme pour compléter. 
Mon iPod est flambant neuf ! Aidez moi sinon, je vais piquer une crise ! 
A quoi sert la refurb d'Apple ?


----------



## Madalvée (12 Septembre 2012)

Ce n'est pas un méchant coup, Apple renouvelle sa gamme iPod chaque année autour du 10 septembre


----------



## Llyod (12 Septembre 2012)

Il te suffit de le renvoyer à Apple, il te rembourse et tu te prend l'itouch 5g


----------



## Djipsy5 (13 Septembre 2012)

Llyod a dit:


> Il te suffit de le renvoyer à Apple, il te rembourse et tu te prend l'itouch 5g



Tu sais pas à quel point tes paroles me soulagent ! :rateau: Et puisque j'ai acheté dans un Apple Store,  dis moi ce que je dois faire pas pour pas, je leur dis quoi quand je m'y rend ! Et puisque C'est un 8GB à 199euros je n'aurai qu'a ajouter 100euros ! Waouw c beaucoup heinnnnn !!! :mouais:


----------



## Lefenmac (17 Septembre 2012)

Llyod a dit:


> Il te suffit de le renvoyer à Apple, il te rembourse et tu te prend l'itouch 5g



Ah bon tu bénéficies d'un droit de rétractation dans le cadre d'un achat en magasin? Tu as une nouvelle version du Code de la consommation inconnue à ce jour? S'il ne l'a pas acheté en ligne il n'a pas de droit à rétractation sauf non conformité du produit, quand il a acheté son modèle il savait ce qu'il achetait, et chaque année les modèles changent. J'imagine bien le gars qui commande une voiture la reçoit 5 mois après puis se plaint qu'on nouveau modèle sorte...

C'est bien de donner des conseils mais pas n'importe quel conseil...


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Septembre 2012)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Ah bon tu bénéficies d'un droit de rétractation dans le cadre d'un achat en magasin? Tu as une nouvelle version du Code de la consommation inconnue à ce jour? S'il ne l'a pas acheté en ligne il n'a pas de droit à rétractation sauf non conformité du produit, quand il a acheté son modèle il savait ce qu'il achetait, et chaque année les modèles changent. J'imagine bien le gars qui commande une voiture la reçoit 5 mois après puis se plaint qu'on nouveau modèle sorte...
> 
> C'est bien de donner des conseils mais pas n'importe quel conseil...



Les Apple Store "physiques" (càd en magasin) appliquent bien le droit de rétractation de 15 jours !


----------



## Djipsy5 (17 Septembre 2012)

Donc si je comprends bien, il ne pourront pas me le reprendre vu que j'ai dépassé ces 15jours ! 
A quoi sert la refurb plus exactement ? Et que me conseillez-vous maintenant ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Septembre 2012)

Le refurb est une section du site d'Apple permettant d'acheter des produits reconditionnés, ces produits ont été rendu à la Pomme quand il y a défaut de fabrication ou quand le consommateur veut échanger un produit (se faire rembourser).
On y trouve aussi les modèles d'exposition.
Les appareils sont tous vérifiés et réparés avant d'être remis à la vente. Ils sont soumis à la même garantie qu'un appareil neuf, c'est-à-dire 1 an de garantie avec possibilité d'extension grâce à AppleCare.

Si les 15 jours sont dépassés (ou plutôt 2 semaines), ils ne vous le reprendront certainement pas.
Vous pouvez toujours essayer de le revendre (vous trouverez le cote de l'iPod sur ce site : *Mac2Sell*.


----------



## Djipsy5 (18 Septembre 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Si les 15 jours sont dépassés (ou plutôt 2 semaines), ils ne vous le reprendront certainement pas.
> Vous pouvez toujours essayer de le revendre (vous trouverez le cote de l'iPod sur ce site : *Mac2Sell*.



Okay je vais dans ce cas essayer de le vendre moi même ! Et dire qu'Apple aurait pu mettre en place des programmes de mise à nouveau sur ses derniers produits ! Ainsi, les gens pourraient déposer leur appareils dans la refurb et s'il le faut payer les frais pour prendre de nouveaux produits ! 
Mais bon...


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Septembre 2012)

Ce serait mauvais commerçant, en annonçant la mise à jour de ces produits à l'avance, cela  réduirait considérablement les ventes des jours qui précédent l'arrivée des nouveaux appareils. 
Apple veut écouler un maximum de produits avant de lancer la nouvelle génération.
Avec un système de reprise que vous décrivez, on alimenterait le refurb alors que le principe même du refurb est de déstocker les invendus.


----------



## Djipsy5 (20 Septembre 2012)

Ahh ok je vois ! Merci pour vos réponses, je vais encore m'amuser un peu avec celui-ci le temps que le 5G sorte en Octobre et je le vendrai pour prendre le 5G ! ;-)


----------

